# Honda HRX217 Throttle Cable Adjustment



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Finished the first mow this spring and the rpm speed on my 2009 Honda HRX217HXA has decreased. The last few years I have adjusted the fast rpm's by raising the threads on the end of the cable near the throttle control lever, I have now run out of thread adjustment. Today to increase the rpm's I moved the end of the cable sheathing back in the clamp near the choke control arm which seems to have worked and the clearance on the choke control arm is now correct. This mower is the manual choke setup. Anything else that can be done to adjust fast rpm's or do I need to install a new throttle cable.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

When I got mine from the dealer I had to adjust the governor: https://youtu.be/mxsIK00NN6E


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Well done video. I had previously increased the tension on the governor spring and there was a significant improvement in the rpm's. Rpm's are good now just out of adjusting options on the throttle cable. At least once per season, I have to adjust the throttle cable to keep the rpm's up. Is it possible that the cable may have stretched to the point that it can no longer be adjusted and it's time to replace?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Could be the spring needs replacing. I mean it could be the cable as well but I haven't heard of those cables stretching.


----------

